# Tom Deco Nano 2 and 3g Tank what do you think?



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I would go for it. But then again, I have seven tanks already. Of couse I would go for it. Go!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Hehe, if I only could and have monry, I would have at least 4 But really, any reviews of this system? It looks nice and it is not that expensive. I can correct my many mistakes I made on 15g with this one


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Be advised that nano tanks can be harder to maintain and keep successfully more than a larger tank. Params can be very unstable and fluctuate greater.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

It looks nice. I have alot of nano tanks myself and would have to recomend keeping something that will not jump out of the tank or to cover the tank with something. The tank should be fine if you do frequent water changes otherwise, as SearunSimpson mentioned, there is less room for forgiveness!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, but generally, would you buy one like this (it has everything, a HOB filter, light and heater) rather than 3g tank and all the equipment separate?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, it is always good to have all the equipment you need when you start a new tank. Are you sure it comes with a heater if not you can pick a small one up from Petsmart or Walmart (better price).


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

*aquatech 5 gallon hex 29.99 walmart same as the eclipse!!*

ck out trhe walmart near you they have this tank its a 5 gallon hex, and it has the filter, and light with it !! I switched out the light for a spiral 14 watt 6500k, and my plants are awsome !!! I cant belive this is the exact same set up as the eclipse and all these nano tanks that go for 50.00 and UP !!! I got this at walmart for 29.99 !!!!!!!!! IT is a awsome tank, and you can put the carbon filter, or whatever media you want to in the top !!! ok, its a aquatech hex 5 !!!!!!!!! go look at your local walmart and see if they have them , if not see if they will order some in !! this is too good a deal to go buy a more expensive tank its the same exact thing !!!!! here is one pic of mine, sorry for the non cam skills...LOL, ok this pic was takin when I 1st set it up, *(I need to finish my jounal on this tank !! ) but anyway you can see the 5 hex, and I have 6 ember tetras and a female betta in there 4 now, I am thinking of adding 3 pgymy corys, if I can stay on top of the WC, LOL< dont want to overload to much !! I also may bye getting some yellow shrimp, in that case, the betta will have to be moved and the embers could stay , as I observe..LOL we shall see!!! but anyway heads up !! go find this tank b4 you spend soo much money on the excact same tank!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry 4 any typos, !! LOL< and the blurry pic!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the only thing i dont like is the hex shape, its hard to scape such a tank, unless you do iwagumi but its too tall for that.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

yeah, I dont' like hex tanks either. The tom deco tank has a light in which the bulb cannot be replaced. It's very similar to the JBJ pico glass, which I would prefer over the plastic tom tank. I think It's worth the extra money.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

if your no worried about the price than its cool... but 
i think 51.99 for a 3g tank is crazy lol. i could get a nice 10g for 50.00, or even buy a 5g bowfront for 35.00 at walmart or 3g bowfront for 25.00, but i guess im elcheapo like that lol.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

I personally love these little things... But for the money ($50-55), I'd rather measure it out and build my own custom 3G tank. Say something like a 14x14x4" (3.4G).


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeach, you are probably right. What do you reccomend for a filter and light (except a desk lamp, I don't like that) for a 3g glass tank?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

The pico sounds nice, but it has a 50/50 9W light- do you think I can grow anything with that?


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

well, those 50/50 bulb are ment for sw setup, it doesn't really do any good for plants... the aga 2.5 and 5g cost more then a 10g tho... but those smaller tank you can take the top rim off without too much problem...


----------



## 413xyz (Nov 29, 2007)

Its a nice nano reef tank.
As mentioned above though there are far better options out there.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

I have the Tom Mini Deco Kit, which is a 1 gal tank. True, for $35 there are other choices out there that are bigger and badder, but I liked the clean and simple design of the Tom (I'm not much of a aquarium DIY guy).

The kit came with a small stick-on-the-inside-of-the-tank filter (comes with a foam insert and a little plastic box for carbon, which is easily removed) and a 7W CFL light (looks like it's 7500-8000K).

I'm pretty happy with the kit, except the water flow from the filter is a little too much for my liking. Hope that gives you an idea about the bigger kits.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

How is the 1 gallon tank? I decided I want something bigger, like oceanic 8g or biocube 6G, so I can transform it to a saltwater someday maybe. I know it is not a question for this forum, but do you think I can be succesful in SW with 6 or 8g as my first tank, despite I will read and ask a lot?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> How is the 1 gallon tank? I decided I want something bigger, like oceanic 8g or biocube 6G, so I can transform it to a saltwater someday maybe. I know it is not a question for this forum, but do you think I can be succesful in SW with 6 or 8g as my first tank, despite I will read and ask a lot?


read this: http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/nano-saltwater-discussion/34054-nano-reef-step-step-guide.html
I read it last night and I am convinced to get a SW tank sometime


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

just found this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+18534+15493&pcatid=15493
it is glass and only $38


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

SearunSimpson said:


> Be advised that nano tanks can be harder to maintain and keep successfully more than a larger tank. Params can be very unstable and fluctuate greater.


Smaller tanks ar harder to keep up with. I have and 8 gal and the 3 gal PicoTope along with a 40 gal and the 40 gal is much easier to take care of.

But I still like all three.


----------



## thejoie (Apr 13, 2008)

I started with the 2 gallon as my saltwater tank. It did GREAT as a saltwater tank and it's amazing as my betta planted tank! I LOVE IT!


----------



## dlawlor (Oct 30, 2007)

marcinsmok said:


> How is the 1 gallon tank? I decided I want something bigger, like oceanic 8g or biocube 6G, so I can transform it to a saltwater someday maybe. I know it is not a question for this forum, but do you think I can be succesful in SW with 6 or 8g as my first tank, despite I will read and ask a lot?


I have both a 5g eclipse planted tank and I have the 6gal JBJ nanocube setup as a nano reef tank. While the Eclipse does OK, I gotta say I really like the design of the nanocube and sometimes I wish I had another to set up as a planted tank - it's real clean and easy, it's uncluttered. Because all of the chambers are in the back you don't have to deal with ugly heaters, thermometers, filter intakes, etc etc cluttering up the main display and I really like the cube shape of it too. I found mine off craigslist pretty cheap, if you got one the only thing you'd really want to do is swap out the stock 50/50 bulb for a 6700k one which JBJ makes. Also if you're going to go for a reef tank anytime in the future, it's definitely the way to go. I remember a thread I saw a while back of someone who had the 6gal nanocube set up as a planted tank, it looked real nice too.


----------

